# Stronglight impact/sugino xd crank arm



## marcinski (5 Jan 2011)

Big online store sold me mismatched crankset which I only noticed after riding for a while and they refuse to send me a replacement. I am looking for 175mm left hand arm for sugino xd/stronglight impact crankset or drive side 170mm.
Please let me know if you have something.

Marcin


----------

